# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Korean hack site?

## OWhack123

I do not understand anything, I registered an account though... more I can't do. 

OAHSystem ::

Help appreciated!

----------


## Crazyhead

as in we register there and they hack us?

----------


## OWhack123

How should they? Fakemail, vpn?

----------


## jchicy

I will help you. I am korean.

----------


## roche

its some sort of shady website,,

judging by the fact it need internet explorer.  :Big Grin:

----------


## OWhack123

I could use chrome without a prob :P

@jchicy

Can you translate? Or maybe you can tell us if its fake or real?

----------


## milkiway14st

I can not register. Please help me

----------


## gatherings

it's not that great. i tried one from a similar site, but all korean aim assists use pixel detection, thus you need to set the x/y range on your own which differes for every monitor. and separat xy coordinates for long range. 
however on my pg279q the normal detection works even all the way across the map thus the mid range xy coordinates apply meaning im aiming at the bottom right corner not the body from a far distance. stuttering is real also. + u need to set your game to korea and 16:10 and use 16 bit high color on display if you're using windows 7. 
just not worth it. pixel detection aim assists never really worked out for me.

----------


## AnonymousD

it says that you do not need to sig up for the website since it is only for info. and you can contact him through skype or kakao talk for vouch. apparently.

----------


## pleaseeatgargle

m.?asasdwwd

----------


## Userpass

> cheatshop.net


Don't bother trying to scam lol

----------

